# Vape Craze In The Kalahari



## johan (11/6/14)

During mid May 2014 I introduced my dear friend in the Kalahari to an electronic pipe as most of you can recall. He hasn't touch his tobacco pipe or cigars since 17 May.

During a conversation this morning I've learned that there are 3 more pipes for 3 different farmers on their way to the Kalahari. I was also told that he received a discreet call from the local "dominee" where can he obtain an "electric pipe", but quickly added that he doesn't like the "sous" bottles with sculls and occult like names (Witchers Brew), but he does like the taste though .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Awesome story! Vendors will have to stock up on e-pipes!


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @johan
> 
> Its only 11 June now 17 June will be next week Tuesday.
> 
> And that is grat news !!!



Thanks for showing this out will edit just know - supposed to be 17 MAY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

johan said:


> Thanks for showing this out will edit just know - supposed to be 17 MAY



And I will delete my post so no one will know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> And I will delete my post so no one will know


yip  I saw nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> yip  I saw nothing



It is to vaped up around here  there was nothing before just the vapor on the screen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rex Smit (11/6/14)

too late...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (11/6/14)




----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (11/6/14)

Damn, missed it. Had so many 'future' jokes lined up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (11/6/14)

Hoe ry die boere vape vape so, vape vape so...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

TylerD said:


> Hoe ry die boere vape vape so, vape vape so...



hahahaha excellent !!!!


----------

